# Turbine wheels for 2.5s are now real



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I just did a quick search on autotrader and came across some 2.5 verts with the 'Turbine' wheels that have been pictured on vw.com for over a year now (but never were on actual cars). 

LINK


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

And they don't look too bad either my buddy sent out a set to get powder coated black with anodized black chrome centers. I can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

I am leaning towards those CC interlagos wheels if I replace my TDI's originals

Going to have to find someone with some photoshop skills to put them on my car to check them out. Currently I have no real problem with my cars stock wheels and not sure if I would give up too much in ride/comfort going to 18s (plus added weight)


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Most of the 2.5L w/ Tech package that have been coming in recently have the Turbine wheels...


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Chrisho said:


> I am leaning towards those CC interlagos wheels if I replace my TDI's originals
> 
> Going to have to find someone with some photoshop skills to put them on my car to check them out. Currently I have no real problem with my cars stock wheels and not sure if I would give up too much in ride/comfort going to 18s (plus added weight)



3 by vwbugzlife, on Flickr


aud-350-18-slv-tires-1 by vwbugzlife, on Flickr

:thumbup:


----------



## Brother Beetle (Apr 1, 2013)

I have those Turbines on my '13 Tech vert. I'm sure you realize that they are hubcaps... nicely done hubcaps but not wheels.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

BugzLife said:


> :thumbup:


Hmmm... guess they look great on Siroccos and not so much on Beetles


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Brother Beetle said:


> I have those Turbines on my '13 Tech vert. I'm sure you realize that they are hubcaps... nicely done hubcaps but not wheels.


The Turbine things are actually trim rings, right? There's been a lot of misinformation on these wheels/caps. I had read awhile back that the Turbine 'wheels' are actually the "Heritage" wheels with the "Heritage" chrome hubcaps and the Turbine 'spokes' were a trim ring that clipped in. There were buyers who wanted just the Heritage wheels and not the Turbine ones. I thought they could just remove the Turbine trim rings and they'd have the Heritage wheel underneath. True?

Care to do a photo shoot of the wheels with the Turbine hubcap on and removed? This could really clear up some of the confusion.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

This closeup looks like the 'Heritage' wheel is underneath the Turbine 'cap:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

So get this:
Two coworkers and I go out for lunch today, and after filling our bellies with delicious Mexican food, there's a brand-new Beetle 2.5 convertible in the parking lot. It's white with a tan top/interior and it has the Turbine wheels. I was just about to walk over to inspect them when I realize the owner is still in the car! Whoops! That would have been embarassing.

I have to say the new wheels do look nice in person.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Chrisho said:


> Hmmm... guess they look great on Siroccos and not so much on Beetles


That was kinda my take on it as well after I saw it. Really kewl wheel though! :thumbdown:


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> This closeup looks like the 'Heritage' wheel is underneath the Turbine 'cap:


That is a steel wheel , same as the first base cars, look a it close . Just a plastic hub cap with a shinny center :what:


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Heritage wheels are alloy wheels that really look like steel wheels with chrome ring and hubcaps.
I guess you can clip the turbine ring instead of chrome ring, and that chrome center is separate piece.

See wheel thick wall, indicative of not being a steel wheel.


----------



## Brother Beetle (Apr 1, 2013)

The wheels under my Turbine hubcaps look just like those pictured above... except black of course.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Chrisho said:


> I am leaning towards those CC interlagos wheels if I replace my TDI's originals
> 
> Going to have to find someone with some photoshop skills to put them on my car to check them out. Currently I have no real problem with my cars stock wheels and not sure if I would give up too much in ride/comfort going to 18s (plus added weight)





Chrisho said:


> Hmmm... guess they look great on Siroccos and not so much on Beetles


These are closer to 19" replica's that I am considering, but they could look decent.










I'm happy to see that VW and other manufacturers are making hubcaps that actually look like alloys now.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

vdubjettaman said:


> These are closer to 19" replica's that I am considering, but they could look decent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, now see...thats a much better job than I could have ever done. I was impatient to see what they look like, plus I suck at photoshop!


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

BugzLife said:


> Ok, now see...thats a much better job than I could have ever done. I was impatient to see what they look like, plus I suck at photoshop!


lol I would not worry about it. See where I love the looks of those wheels I just have always had a hard time dropping a grand or more on wheels. Plus I am not sure how the dynamics would be affected on my TDI Beetle with those and they certainly have to weigh more than the wheels/tires I have now.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Some turbines I found today as Jim Ellis


----------



## JBeetle (Oct 18, 2013)

*Removing the Turbine Ring*

Can anyone tell me how to remove that outter ring? Do you just pull it off?


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

JBeetle said:


> Can anyone tell me how to remove that outter ring? Do you just pull it off?


Might have to pull center hubcap off first, wire tool comes in set of tire changing tools, just pull ring off like old school hubcabs.


----------



## bhvw (Aug 31, 2013)

JBeetle said:


> Can anyone tell me how to remove that outter ring? Do you just pull it off?


Just pull the turbine portion. The center cap stays in place and doesn't need to be removed.


----------

